# Can anybody confirm 6.3b is working good?



## NYURDRMS (Oct 16, 2004)

I tried the 6.3a before rolling back to the old 3.1.5, couldn't handle the audio dropouts, but I never had any issues with short recordings. After reading many posts on here it looks like the audio dropouts are gone with 6.3b however it sounds like there are people still having problems with some short recordings. I have never had that kind of issue before even with the 6.3a version and it sounds like from the posts that they are happening from either a HD going bad or some kind of bad guide data (which I don't really understand why that would matter).

So my question is is the "b" version finally working OK? I am dying for folders again.


Thanks,
Chad


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

I've had zero problems with 6.3b.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

no problems for me either.


----------



## NYURDRMS (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for the quick response, think I will dust off the slicer today.


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

I used the slicer to go from 6.3a to b almost two weeks ago. No issues at all.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Seems a lot of folks are having freeze/reboot problems with 6.3b....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333353


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

No issues at all here. Been running it since day one of the upgrade. /steve


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Overall things have been just fine. It did lock once when I went to test my OTA strength.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

6.3b is running just fine for me.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

Mine is working WELL!


----------



## ukdave0 (Jun 14, 2005)

Mine works great once I commented out the log file that caused numerous reboots.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

6.3b is fine for me. No freezes, no reboots.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332776 and here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=331201&page=6&pp=30 the "short recording/zero length recording/deleted early for space" problem seems to be still lurking.

If one has a full drive, this should be a consideration.

jdg


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Details please !


ukdave0 said:


> Mine works great once I commented out the log file that caused numerous reboots.


----------



## ukdave0 (Jun 14, 2005)

See thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/printthread.php?t=332340

I was getting daily reboots due to filling the tvlog file in /var/log.

In /etc/syslog.conf I changed the line,

From:
local0.info;local0.!err -/var/log/tvlog

To:
#local0.info;local0.!err -/var/log/tvlog


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

ukdave0 said:


> See thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/printthread.php?t=332340
> 
> I was getting daily reboots due to filling the tvlog file in /var/log.
> 
> ...


ukdave is dead right about the logs filling and causing the reboot. This affects both 6.3a and b and if you don't hack your hr10 there is no way to remedy the problem. The solution dave has above works great.


----------



## barracuda3443 (Feb 15, 2004)

I got 6.3b last week. 2-3 days ago, I turned my TV on to find the HR10 frozen. After I reset it, it played fine for about 30 minutes, then re-booted on its own. It hasn't happened since, unless it happened overnight...


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Thanks .... will do that post haste!


ukdave0 said:


> See thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/printthread.php?t=332340
> 
> I was getting daily reboots due to filling the tvlog file in /var/log.
> 
> ...


----------



## wmschultz (May 26, 2004)

I still have random reboots and audio problems.


----------



## BGLeduc (Aug 26, 2003)

With "a' I had the Fox audio drop outs. Since getting "b", those seem to be cured, but I now have had one spontaneous reboot, and the other day, a freeze up, requring that I pull the plug to reset it. Nothing of the sort ever occurred with 3.1, and I have had the box for well over two years. 

I am less than pleased, and am exploring the possibility of switching to an S3 and cable....the horror! 

Brian


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

ukdave0 said:


> See thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/printthread.php?t=332340
> 
> I was getting daily reboots due to filling the tvlog file in /var/log.
> 
> ...


I have 6.3b on one of my systems and 6.3a on the other. I have never hacked either of my units, but to fix the problem of reboots and hangs, I guess I now will. Is there a site where I can get directions on how to hack 6.3b? What is the suggested ethernet adapter for the HR10-250. Before I retired I was a Unix administrator, so I don't have any problems doing this, I just need some instructions.


----------



## NYURDRMS (Oct 16, 2004)

ukdave0 said:


> See thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/printthread.php?t=332340
> 
> I was getting daily reboots due to filling the tvlog file in /var/log.
> 
> ...


Thanks to everybody's input, I made the jump today and edited the syslog files as described above.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

The only problems I had in 6.3a was audio drop outs and those are fixed for me with 6.3b. Working very well so far the big test will be starting next week with first run programming coming back.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

I've had only one re-boot since getting 6.3b. Interestingly enough, my HDVR2 re-booted the same day (weird). Otherwise, my 6.3b is working pretty darn good! 

I have noticed one small bug, though. I don't know if this particular bug was introduced in 6.3a or not, but in 6.3b, I see the following ( I will use a local market channel in my example): 

I tune an OTA channel in that I want to test the signal of (let's say) 12.1 for example. In the OTA signal strength meter screen, it then already picks the translated frequency for me (in my case, channel 36). That's nice. 

I then verify my signal strength, and exit the signal strength meter screen. 

When I do, tuner #1 is still tuned to channel 12.1, but tuner #2 is now tuned to the translated frequency channel from my OTA test (which was channel 36). Which, in my market, channel 36 doesn't exist as a satellite channel. 

I can reproduce this at will with any OTA HD channel. Afterwards, Tuner #2 then always has the translated channel tuned in. 

Obnoxious.


----------



## Monkeybiz (Jan 14, 2005)

my stock HR10 was rebooting like crazy every hour for a few days. Then I cleaned things out except for a few recordings and now things seem alright. Made it 24hrs now.

I hate to admit it but I can't figure out how to turn on folders. They aren't showing up like my old non HD system. Can someone give me a quick hint? Thanks.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

Go into now playing. Press the number 2 and boom.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Monkeybiz said:


> my stock HR10 was rebooting like crazy every hour for a few days. Then I cleaned things out except for a few recordings and now things seem alright. Made it 24hrs now.
> 
> I hate to admit it but I can't figure out how to turn on folders. They aren't showing up like my old non HD system. Can someone give me a quick hint? Thanks.


Is your "old non-HD system" a series 1 or series 2 unit?

Series 1 units will never have folders. Series 2 units running 6.x software should give you the folders option.


----------



## davez (Jun 5, 2002)

I've had 6.3b for a month or so and I've had no problems, no reboots, not dropped audio on OTA and no partial recordings. This thing has been rock solid for me. :up:


----------



## Monkeybiz (Jan 14, 2005)

generalpatton71 said:


> Go into now playing. Press the number 2 and boom.


Boom is right! Thank you very much, folders now work. This forum is great and we seem to know more how to fix things then DTV support. I still have 6B and going strong now for two whole days without a hitch after the housecleaining I did.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

It appears the 6.3b update has been pulled from the stream, any inside information anyone?

John


----------



## Herb S. (Aug 18, 2006)

JonR said:


> It appears the 6.3b update has been pulled from the stream, any inside information anyone?
> 
> John


John, where did your information come from, re 6.3b no longer available.


----------



## ventura mike (Sep 20, 2005)

Occasional reboot. Never while watching. Only know because the 30 sec skip needs to be reset. Other than that it works perfectly. Even eliminated the audio dropouts and stuttering that were present with 3.1 and dtv HD locals.


----------



## bradfjoh (Oct 19, 2005)

I did not have any problems for the past 2-3 weeks, but as of yesterday, I started getting partial recordings. Two separate PPV movies one day and one show on Discovery HD the next. We had plenty of space as our suggestions folder had about 40 shows listed.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

still having shortened program and deleted program problems with 6.3b


----------



## purduelion (Jan 13, 2004)

Ditto this for me. Annoying, but manageable until a fix.



ventura mike said:


> Occasional reboot. Never while watching. Only know because the 30 sec skip needs to be reset. Other than that it works perfectly. Even eliminated the audio dropouts and stuttering that were present with 3.1 and dtv HD locals.


----------



## doug25 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sounds good! Would most agree its now ok to hook my unit back up to the phone line thus being able to finally upgrade my sofware from 3.1...to 6.3b OR should I continue to wait?


----------



## billbillw (Aug 15, 2005)

I've had one complete freeze, black screen, no response to remote. Had to unplug and reboot. It happened overnight/early morning on Jan 1st. That's it though.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

The only problem I have had is after it has been put into Stand Bye, when I attempt to bring it back up it shows the GSOD. 

So far, if I pull the plug and perform a hard boot, everything is fine again.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

> Sounds good! Would most agree its now ok to hook my unit back up to the phone line thus being able to finally upgrade my sofware from 3.1...to 6.3b OR should I continue to wait?


I connected my 3.1 unit up to the phone line and got 6.3a. I suggest you wait until you see reports of heavy distribution of 6.3b again.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

I had 1 reboot about 2 days after 6.3b was installed (using slicer) but my uptime now is 22 days+ so it's looking like it has settled down <KNOCK PLASTIC - WOOD OR WHATEVER>.


----------



## dwette (Oct 22, 2003)

My HR10-250 with 6.3b is seriously flaked out. I'm ready to toss it and D* out the friggin window. Reboots and hangs on a regular basis, and now my Season Passes are totally retarded -- not scheduling first-run shows to record, playback of a 1 hour show acts like it's in the last hour of a 4 hour segment, etc. Weird stuff like that.

I never had a single issue with 3.1f. I was not panting with bated breath to get 6.3, and could care less about the folders. 

The ironic part is D* tells me 6.3 didn't just add folders, but improved stability.


----------



## rcbray (Mar 31, 2004)

Season Passes are "screwed up" with all versions including my 3.1.5f.


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

I just disconnected my phone line it doesn't sound like it is worth getting at this point. I get the FOX feed out of NY so dropouts are not a problem for me right now.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

dwette said:


> My HR10-250 with 6.3b is seriously flaked out. I'm ready to toss it and D* out the friggin window. Reboots and hangs on a regular basis, and now my Season Passes are totally retarded -- not scheduling first-run shows to record, playback of a 1 hour show acts like it's in the last hour of a 4 hour segment, etc. Weird stuff like that.
> 
> I never had a single issue with 3.1f. I was not panting with bated breath to get 6.3, and could care less about the folders.
> 
> The ironic part is D* tells me 6.3 didn't just add folders, but improved stability.


I got that weird playback-thing on a one-hour recording. Couldn't figure out WTH that was all about. Only happened once, tho.


----------



## DaveC56 (Apr 5, 2004)

I began having periodic reboots (about once a day) since 6.3b was loaded before Christmas. While 6.3a was installed, I had period reboots about 2-3 times per week. Last night during playback of recorded L&O CI & SUV from the previous night, the playback/audio was in slow motion and the unit eventually rebooted on its own. This occured several times. It could be a hard drive issue; however, I had expanded the hard drive to a 500GB Maxtor QuickView six months ago and its been very reliable to date. I decided to "bite the bullet" and do a "clear and delete", since we had very little recordings in the "To Do Listing". After 2.5 hours, the clear & delete completed and I re-setup the unit this morning before going to work. I'll report back in a couple of days when the guide had repopulated and I've setup all my SPs again.

Anyone else experiencing the same kind of problem?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

DaveC56 said:


> I began having periodic reboots (about once a day) since 6.3b was loaded before Christmas. While 6.3a was installed, I had period reboots about 2-3 times per week. Last night during playback of recorded L&O CI & SUV from the previous night, the playback/audio was in slow motion and the unit eventually rebooted on its own. This occured several times. It could be a hard drive issue; however, I had expanded the hard drive to a 500GB Maxtor QuickView six months ago and its been very reliable to date. I decided to "bite the bullet" and do a "clear and delete", since we had very little recordings in the "To Do Listing". After 2.5 hours, the clear & delete completed and I re-setup the unit this morning before going to work. I'll report back in a couple of days when the guide had repopulated and I've setup all my SPs again.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same kind of problem?
> 
> ...


Yes, I am. I have now had it with both 6.3a and 6.3b. I am going on vacation in about 10 days and I need to have a reliable HD backup solution in place. So until 6.3c comes out and is stable, I'm going back to 3.1.5f on both of my HR10-250s. I did a "clear and delete everything" about a week ago to hopefully fix hang and reboot problems on 6.3b. After a few days, it started doing it again. I need a reliable way of recording a lot more than I need folders and a little extra speed.


----------



## dwette (Oct 22, 2003)

Well I just jumped ship. For better or for worse, I'm getting two HR20s to replace my two flakey HR10s. I figured I'd have to do it sooner or later anyway.


----------

